# 135mm hub in 145 ECDM frame?



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

I'm looking to change from my Lapierre hardtail tandem to an ECDM by swapping most of the components to the new frame. The rear wheel is a standard 135mm hub with a 10mm QR which has a bolt length of 173mm. The Lapierre frame has flush faced dropouts, I'm not sure what the ECDM dropouts are like (recessed or flush?). Is it as simple as fitting a 10mm spacer and longer QR? I can't find anything obvious on the internet. One concern I have is retaining a suitable chainline and also ensuring that there is enough adjustment in the rear mech to reach the biggest sprocket.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

1. Most ECDM's are 135mm, especially the 26" versions, so first be sure it's 145mm. 
2. The inner face of the dropouts are flush on the ECDMs. 
3. Some hub manufacturer's use the same hub body on both 135mm and 145mm, but use a longer axle, plus a spacer or other device to respace the rotor out to the appropriate place for the wider dropouts. So you'll need to see if your hub has such conversion kits available. The wheel will need to be re-dished to offset the rime the correct amount left to center on the wider dropouts. 
4. The chainline will be slightly wider than with 135mm, so, depending on which crankset you're using, you may need a longer spindle on the stoker bb.
5. The slightly wider chainline shouldn't have any effect on the rear mech's ability to accommodate a large cassette cog. We routinely use 12/36 cassettes on 145mm space frames without issue.


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for that information. I mistook being told that being a 145 hub meant it was the same distance between the dropouts. Looks like I should be able to do a straight swap which will save us some ££££££££££'s


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

I think the ECDM we rode may have had a 145 OLD frame as it was fitted with this Hope hub HOPE Tandem Rear Hub 6 Bolt 40 hole - £225.00 - Hubs, Spokes & Skewers - Hubs - JD Tandems

I assume that a 145mm is a special order?

I will probably go for a new set of wheels based on the Hope hubs. What 40 hole disk specific rims are available? I don't really want the option of using a rim brake. Will be using 2.4 tyres.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Velocity made some P35 TCS rims in 40 spoke specifically for us. I don't know if it's a stock item or not. We've also had some folks do DIY conversions on the MTX 33's that we use. Otherwise, there aren't many (any) choices for 40 spoke TCS tandem-capable rims. If you go 36 spoke, such as with Chris King or DT Swiss hubs, you can find more potential rim options.


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info. It's a shame that the Hope hubs are only 40 hole as it does severely restrict the choice of rim.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

switchbacktrog said:


> Thanks for the info. It's a shame that the Hope hubs are only 40 hole as it does severely restrict the choice of rim.


I've tried numerous times to get them to make 36 spoke versions, but they won't do it, even with a commitment to purchase a year's worth (which isn't a blip on the radar compared to other #'s). That being said, may be a blessing in disguise, as we haven't had 100% durability with them either. So the DT Swiss, which does come in 36 spoke, 145mm, would be the next choice from a price standpoint. But if I were paying that sort of price, I'd go the extra and put Chris king on there and forget about it. (Says me, who still runs Hope on his personal tandem....)


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

I use loads of Hope stuff on my solo's and their after sales service is superb, often replacing components free of charge when they are years out of warranty.

It looks like the Velocity P35 is now called the Blunt 35. The UK importer is only 50 miles from me as well.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

switchbacktrog said:


> I use loads of Hope stuff on my solo's and their after sales service is superb, often replacing components free of charge when they are years out of warranty.
> 
> It looks like the Velocity P35 is now called the Blunt 35. The UK importer is only 50 miles from me as well.


While warranties are great when honored in the fashion you explained, failure is no fun. It is worse on a tandem since every footstep back to the car is 4 words from the stoker and I doubt the words are "I love you".

Quality hubs are money well spent if you put the miles on them.

PK


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

PMK said:


> While warranties are great when honored in the fashion you explained, failure is no fun. It is worse on a tandem since every footstep back to the car is 4 words from the stoker and I doubt the words are "I love you".
> 
> Quality hubs are money well spent if you put the miles on them.
> 
> PK


^^^^ what he said!!!

There are places to save money on parts for a tandem. For me, the rear hub is not one of them...

This is spoken from the guy who has had to walk/push back to the trailhead. Best you can hope for in that case is that you STARTED on the uphill :thumbsup:


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

ds2199 said:


> ^^^^ what he said!!!
> 
> There are places to save money on parts for a tandem. For me, the rear hub is not one of them...
> 
> This is spoken from the guy who has had to walk/push back to the trailhead. Best you can hope for in that case is that you STARTED on the uphill :thumbsup:


Damn, DS, here I am all excited to finally own Phil Wood hubs, and you're making me wonder if I should pop for CK for my wheel build...


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

ki5ka said:


> Damn, DS, here I am all excited to finally own Phil Wood hubs, and you're making me wonder if I should pop for CK for my wheel build...


I understand Phil makes some great stuff! I have his BBs on our bike and happy with them. I cannot compare CK to Phil on the rear hub. I have walked/pushed our tandem out from rides on White Industries and Industry Nine hubs, but never (knock on wood) with CK. and I'll add that we have a lot more miles on CK hubs.

Not trying to scare anyone away, especially from a hub that we have not used. Just sharing our experiences.


----------

